# Bathroom remodel pics



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Some genius turned this area of a bedroom into a bathroom and in the process destroyed the structural integrity of the home and caused some major water damage. The Water Closet had a leak on the wax ring and the subfloor was completely rotted out. Amazing the Water Closet didn't fall through the floor. The floor joist had been completely cut out to install the plumbing for the Water Closet. We installed a new floor joist screwed and bolted into previous cut joist and blocked it off with concrete blocks. Installed some cross braces to add rigidity to the sub floor and added 3/4+1/2 ply to ally to proper height to us to install tile to match the existing height of hard wood floor. Still have to install backer board and tile.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Gonna tile overt the week end. Post more pics when done.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

good looking job, but i have one question.

doesn't repairing the structure of the home open you up to liability if something goes wrong with the floor at a later time ?

i'm not a shop owner so i am not sure.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Sure it it does. That's why I spend the time so something like that in the future doesn't happen. That structure under the bathroom now is not going to give them problem anytime soon.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

looks like a good repair to me. How did it smell? Nothing like pizz smellin wood rot!


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

nice work. Do you typically do all aspects of the these kinda of jobs? Plumbing,carpentry, tile...


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

That is a nice looking, extensive repair/rebuild job. Did the customer complain about your price? Or did they kind of expect it to be expensive? I am sure, based on the time it looks like you put into it, it was not cheap.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

robwilliams said:


> That is a nice looking, extensive repair/rebuild job. Did the customer complain about your price? Or did they kind of expect it to be expensive? I am sure, based on the time it looks like you put into it, it was not cheap.


I know the customers pretty well. I've done multiple jobs for them, the owner is in the oilfield and price is not his concern, doing the job right is all he cares about. I agree with his way of thinking. If I can't do a job right, I won't do it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Plumbdog said:


> nice work. Do you typically do all aspects of the these kinda of jobs? Plumbing,carpentry, tile...


On small scales yes. I do bathroom and kitchen remodels, but I won't do any major changes or do something I don't feel comfortable doing.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Did the Tile today. This job was no rush, so I've been taking my time and working on it when I got the time to do it. Still have to put in the water closet and pedestal.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Grouted. Wasn't to impressed with the texture of the sheet rock, but its a match to what was already there.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

LOOKS GREAT! 

I was wondering why you didn't head off the joist and have the stool flange in the center. It looks off to the right a tad bit..


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

3KP said:


> LOOKS GREAT!
> 
> I was wondering why you didn't head off the joist and have the stool flange in the center. It looks off to the right a tad bit..



The original joist was cut out to allow centering of the flange. I bolted on a new joist onto the "cut" existing joist. It was the the best way to do it imo. On that job structure was more important then getting the water Closet perfectly centered.


----------



## Rehab1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice looking work for the most part. Do all plumbers where you are from do carpentry?


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Rehab1 said:


> Nice looking work for the most part. Do all plumbers where you are from do carpentry?


It's only carpentry, anyone can do that.:whistling2:

Isn't that what carpenters usually say about plumbers?


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

gitnerdun said:


> It's only carpentry, anyone can do that.:whistling2:


I take offense to that.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good looking job Will.....:thumbsup:


----------

